# Which handgun ?



## Comanche (Mar 17, 2012)

I recently purchased the Colt Mustang 380 (and like it), but I've also have
the Solo 9mm ordered. Have been told that 380 is just 
as good for personal defense as 9mm since 380 won't go
through whereas the 9mm will. Also considering Sig P 238
And then have been told that Kimber will have a micro 380
coming out later. Any thoughts ???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My thoughts?
OK...
Have you shot any of these guns yet?
Are you an experienced pistol user? How much experience have you?

And now, my usual rant:
Small pistols, even of "light" calibers like the .380, are extremely difficult to shoot effectively, accurately, and well.
If you are not already an experienced pistol user (please be honest with yourself, now) you should first learn good pistol technique with a larger, heavier, easier-to-control gun. Switch to a mini-pistol only after you have achieved some proficiency.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Comanche said:


> I recently purchased the Colt Mustang 380 (and like it), but I've also have
> the Solo 9mm ordered. Have been told that 380 is just
> as good for personal defense as 9mm since 380 won't go
> through whereas the 9mm will. Also considering Sig P 238
> ...


Whomever told you that the .380ACP is just as good as the 9mm for a defensive caliber clearly knows next to nothing about this subject. Don't listen to this nonsense. It will do more than poison your mind. Do your own research and spend time learning about this very important topic for your own safety and knowledge.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

As been said before....placement is more important than caliber.............


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

All of the above is correct, but Steve gave you some really good advice, in my opinion. While you're at it, I'd suggest taking a class or two from a certified instructor.


----------



## Comanche (Mar 17, 2012)

I have handled handguns for several years and own
several.... .22, 380, 9mm, 44, 45. I have my CPL and am familiar
with the difference in accuracy, handling, etc. of small pistol vs. a full size one. 
The purpose of my inquiry was to compare the quality 
of the makes. And this IS part of my researching this out.
I am just wondering if anyone has an opinion about these
particular guns. And yes I have fired the Colt, haven't got the 
Solo, and heard good things about the Sig.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I had the Kimber and was extremely disappointed. Two other people I know also had them and had the same feelings.

The Sig P238 is a good gun if that's the caliber you want.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I've read in many forums that for 380 you use FMJ to get the penetration needed to stop a threat BUT for 9mm to use HP to prevent punch through. Whether that's true or not it should show that the 380 and the 9mm are not close.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Comanche said:


> I recently purchased the Colt Mustang 380 (and like it), but I've also have
> the Solo 9mm ordered. Have been told that 380 is just
> as good for personal defense as 9mm since 380 won't go
> through whereas the 9mm will. Also considering Sig P 238
> ...


The Mustang is a nice little pistol, but what it lacks (sights) the Sig P238 makes up, what they both lack (caliber) the new* Sig P938* (9mm) makes up for, that would be pistol of choice looking at these options and similar pistols. The Solo...we'll see there have been MANY mixed reviews regarding this pistol. *The Kimber .380 is almost double the cost of a Colt Mustang or P238. Kimber is smoking crack.*

I have a few Mustangs, and I had a P238, I found myself carrying larger guns more often, came across a great deal and needed to move something, sold the P238 to a friend and picked up a Colt Detective Special...

The P238 shoots like a mid-size gun. I really liked it for what it was, but for me I just found myself not needing a gun of that size any more.


----------

